

C# 6.0 – What's New? - fekberg
http://www.dotnetcurry.com/showarticle.aspx?ID=1042

======
CmonDev
TL;DR version:
[https://roslyn.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Language%20Featur...](https://roslyn.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Language%20Feature%20Status&referringTitle=Documentation)

